# Finally Some Snow for SWPA



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like we are supposed to get 6" to 12" of snow tomorrow night. I hope it pans out for all of us snow starved people of SW PA.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

would that be the most Pittsburgh ever got in one shot? i know it's mostly salt salt salt for u guys


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

No. We've had some big storms in the past.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ya I hope it hits Detroit too bucuz we've only gotte like 3 plowings in and a lot of saltings


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

when i was there, they would predict 3-6" and say "could be the biggest snowfall in ten years." Then it would only come down like 2" at most. Almost like the city was protected from snow


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep that's how it usually is here. We usually get the old "Depends on how the storm tracks" thing. Looks like a sure thing now.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

over here in jersey were all excited too lol. cant wait to try out my new plow. will let you guys know how it works!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i know the feelings we really did not get ship and i"m only 40 miles from HARRISBURG and they are calling 3=5 for my area we will see


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

*Subs available*

If any of you need some subs for this storm. We are in Michigan and can travel with notice. 
We have plow trucks, salters, skid steer with push box.
Send PM with contact info if needed.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

towpro570;987676 said:


> i know the feelings we really did not get ship and i"m only 40 miles from HARRISBURG and they are calling 3=5 for my area we will see


what town do you live in? I'm way south, like 2 miles from the md,pa boarder.


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

ALC-GregH;987703 said:


> what town do you live in? I'm way south, like 2 mikes from the md,pa boarder.


What are they forecasting for you? DC is supposed to get 1-2'+


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Viperjry;987726 said:


> What are they forecasting for you? DC is supposed to get 1-2'+


Snow? What the heck is that, here in detroit we never get this stuff you people call snow.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

Pottsville 17901


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

ALC-GregH;987703 said:


> what town do you live in? I'm way south, like 2 miles from the md,pa boarder.


Pottsville 17901


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

your about 70 miles northeast of me.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah i live 10 miles from gettysburg they are calling for 12-20 inches here. the only bad news for this storm is it it supposed to be real heavy snow unlike that last one which was real light snow. gonna work the s_it out of the old quad this time.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

pottsville!? isn't that where yeungling is made?!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

yes it is on a good day you can smell it at the my house


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

18" and counting. It's still coming down as we speak.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if you guys need help moving your little pile of snow don't be afraid to ask the sno pros on here lol


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

well i got it all plowed. that really sucked not that much fun this time.we got right around 25 inches. the virgin snow moved good but once you moved it got heavy as hell. beat the crap out of the old outlander today.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

we got close to 3ft here. This is the first break I've taken all day. The grizzly worked it's azz of today. 

IPLOWSNO, so your saying that junk Honda is going to move 3ft of wet snow? Your not going to do any more then my Grizzly I can tell ya that much. I'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

where's some pics guys ??? We can only sit on here and imagine what a 30" snow fall looks like !!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

my junk honda has pushed more snow than you have ever seen,, and thats the truth, 3 feet to us is really nothing,

our winter isn't over yet when we get a good snow my threads have video to back them up, as yours have you telling us haha, no tape measure and camera handy???????????????????hahahahahaha


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

IPLOWSNO are you a kid or adult? you have nothing postive to say ever??? yeah we now your the greatest snowplower ever???


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

hoopdogusa;990602 said:


> IPLOWSNO are you a kid or adult? you have nothing postive to say ever??? yeah we now your the greatest snowplower ever???


oh boy here we go again.

if you'd due some backsearching you'd find some great vid's posted up by IPLOWSNO and you would aready know the answer to kid VS adult.

and a little more reading will tell you where he lives snow falls by the foot most of the time where most other places it's by inch's

some more reading would tell ya that IPLOWSNO and ALC-GregH are just giving each other a good nature ribbing about snow removal.

they have not been at each other's throats in any threads I've come across.

now if it was BF750, 
well that now is another story in and upon itself.

ALC
did the Keys and Power Pivot hold up just Fine this go around?

must have I pulled up Radar and didnt find any hot spots down your way if they had given you more problems I'm sure there been an blowup/fallout of some sort.

just my thoughts

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

positive ya say, just one comes to mind but i will be an adult on this and take the high road, er high sno bank,


i am the greatest plower about dam time you recognize ???????????????

you leave me and alcohohol greg alone were fighting nice. he's just jonesing is all


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

HAHA, sorry, I was WAY too busy to get pics. Now I'm about wore out. I managed to clear a commercial lot roughly that is about 200x100ft with close to 3ft. Took me about 2hrs. And I got stuck once. The rest of the weekend went great.

I think I'm going to go with a strap for a lift instead of a cable/rope.

Sub, everything works great. It would be impossible for it to come apart. I beat the crap out of it and it kept asking for more.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

NJ is supposed to get another 18 inches of snow tonight and tommororw!! i will try to get pics this time


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

ferrari4756;993560 said:


> NJ is supposed to get another 18 inches of snow tonight and tommororw!! i will try to get pics this time


How did the new plow setup work for you?


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

still hammering us with snow. were at 25 inches today with the wildest wind i have ever seen! the drifts are just killing us with the large field to the left of our house. been going out every 2 hours or so to try to stay ahead. it was cool riding the outlander to work this morning though!! lol lol the pictures suck but the wind and snow is just pounding the camera.


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Doing a little clean up today.


----------

